# Sexing Kittens



## LEHBSH (Oct 21, 2011)

I have just bred my first litter of British Shorthairs and have been having some trouble identifying their gender. 

this is my first time attaching photos so hope it works...

They are nearly 4 weeks old in the photos.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I would say that they are all boys  but as it usually takes me several weeks to sex my own litters don't kill me if I'm wrong


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Aw, I cant help you with sexing them, but I hope they dont mind their frou-frou's being on the forum

I hope their faces are cute too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

100% ALL boys without a doubt


----------



## LEHBSH (Oct 21, 2011)

ella said:


> Aw, I cant help you with sexing them, but I hope they dont mind their frou-frou's being on the forum
> 
> I hope their faces are cute too


Shhhhh they don't know 

Yes faces are very cute but then I am biased!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

LEHBSH said:


> Shhhhh they don't know
> 
> Yes faces are very cute but then I am biased!


Gorgeous! Can you pop one in the post to me?


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

All boys I think 

Edit - should have read the other replies before posting :lol:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I think all boys too. One of my first litters was all 5 boys and I couldn't believe it so wished one a girl until he was 19 weeks (2 vets and vet nurse also agreed he was a girl.) It was such as shock to see her licking her testicles.

I think all the same in a litter are the hardest to determine the sex of - very cute front end though.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Alaskacat said:


> I think all boys too. One of my first litters was all 5 boys and I couldn't believe it so wished one a girl until he was 19 weeks (2 vets and vet nurse also agreed he was a girl.) *It was such as shock to see her licking her testicles.*
> 
> I think all the same in a litter are the hardest to determine the sex of - very cute front end though.


just spat out coffee!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, reckon the Boy Fairy has been visiting. Any change of another set of photos, this time of their faces?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I would say this litter all boys - last one would throw me a bit but does look like a boy.



Alaskacat said:


> I think all the same in a litter are the hardest to determine the sex of - very cute front end though.


I would attest to this!!!! I have had my first litter all four the same (boys!!!!). I like you have checked & checked & checked. I have asked vets, friends etc to check & check too. They are all still boys.... I found it a little unbelievable that they were ALL be boys & some were convincing boys & others not so convincing when compared to the ones with really obvious testicles


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with everyone else - all boys.


----------



## LEHBSH (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys - you really are a helpful bunch 

I'm gutted - not allowed to keep a boy and this is my first EVER litter  but trying to look on the bright side that everything has gone really well and Mum really loves her kitties.

More photos


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

yep all boys!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my, arent they all gorgeous.
michelle x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Much nicer from the front end  A gorgeous litter of kitties :001_wub:


----------



## LEHBSH (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm really pleased with them


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous, I love the boyz


----------

